# what would you have done????



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Buccees on 290 and Mueshke

Stop after work to get a 6 pack, someone pulls up in a black Chevy Avalanche, with a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume people can't hear and it is a nuisance, he proceeds to curse at me and mock me (mind you he is in his late teens early 20's), so I respond adequately , the owner/driver of the truck comes out of bucees, and starts cursing at me too, so I ask him again please lower the volume and he keeps on with the words, I get a little rowdier, start yelling at him he pulls up behind my truck and not only does he keep it up but tells me write my tag my name and pulls a shotgun out, did not point it but brandished it as a sign of a threat, unfortunately/ FORTUNATELY I was not armed, called the cops, but did not know what else to do (I could have chased him, and things would of been worse (for him not me), what could I have done aside from what I did????? makes me rethink the I should CARRY be packing some sort of firepower.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Firepower was not the answer. Nothing wrong with packing, but drawing in a situation such as you describe would have highly escilated the situation. Had he pointed the shotgun at you then things would have been different and you would have been justified to draw if you wanted. No sense in debating shudda, wudda, cudda.

You should have called PD and let it go at that. If he theatened you with a gun, you should let the PD know that as well.

The guy sounds like he is an idiot. Don't stoop to his level. There was no reason to engage the idiots any further than asking them to turn it down. Just walk away.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I'd have reported the plate number to the cops and let them deal with it.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

On The Hook said:


> Firepower was not the answer. Nothing wrong with packing, but drawing in a situation such as you describe would have highly escilated the situation. Had he pointed the shotgun at you then things would have been different and you would have been justified to draw if you wanted. No sense in debating shudda, wudda, cudda.
> 
> You should have called PD and let it go at that. If he theatened you with a gun, you should let the PD know that as well.
> 
> The guy sounds like he is an idiot. Don't stoop to his level. There was no reason to engage the idiots any further than asking them to turn it down. Just walk away.


Which is what I did, I asked (well at the beginning) then it escalated, but as he left that is when he stopped behind me and showed me the gun, I called the cops and left it there.
But boy did it get my blood boiling to the point I thought my heart would explode


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I would of minded my own bussiness.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd have reported the plate number to the cops and let them deal with it.


Did that


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gary said:


> I would of minded my own bussiness.


I was minding my own business, but it becomes my business when you are disrupting ME


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> I'd have reported the plate number to the cops and let them deal with it.


I agree. You don't want to get into a quarrel with some punk-jerk that pulls a fire-arm to try and scare you. He has obviously never had fire arm training. You did the right thing.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

If someone brandishes a weapon as a threat to me, then I would shoot the SOB and his stereo. That's why you never pull a weapon out unless you plan to use it.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Rap or Heavy Metal?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Call the cops and give them the plate number and description. Also mention that they were shooting roadsigns out of their window.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

If you are going to act like the community cop and take things into your own hands, be prepared to take the bullet.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.

If you would have walked out of there with 30 Stones, he would have obeyed your request. 

I used to have a high end sound system in my vehicle. Never was asked to turn it down (one time I was warned by a cop about the decible level in town) and I don't think I've ever bothered asking someone else to turn theirs down, provided it's not keeping my kids awake at night. 

Not being there myself, maybe the kid was just a punk or possibly perceived you were being a jerk for approaching him about it. 

Pulling the gun was a dumb move- Oddly enough, had you not engaged him you would have never seen the gun.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

You did right. Another gun would have been BIG problems.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Gary said:


> I would of minded my own bussiness.


Yeah cause you do that online so well :rotfl:


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

If they catch the trash and you are called as a witness, keep us posted on the outcome. Green to you for having the b***s to confront this sorry trash. A lot of people just let things slide because they would rather cower than hurt someones tender feelings or take a chance of having some punk get in their face.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

JDM1967 said:


> I was minding my own business, but it becomes my business when you are disrupting ME


Ummm, you are in a public place- Are you gonna pull the fire truck over if the siren is too loud for your liking? Maybe the kid thought you were "disrupting" him.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I would have just paid for my beer and left. I can't stand loud stereos either, but it ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I would have followed them while on the phone with 911 and wait for the officer's to catch up to em! I would have told my side of the story and cops don't like turds that pull guns on innocent citizens! I hate people like that they have no respect or concern for anyone else!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I was visiting a certain gun catalogue a few months back and i can't quite remember the name. In it they had a gun that you could buy. I read up on it and figured out it was an electronic gun and this thing was guaranteed to work. You aim it at the car that has the boom box blasting and pull the trigger. the thing is guaranteed to blow all the electronics in the car into a non usable condition and the car simply dies.
Being negative like I always am I knew the thing was a gimick but I started imagining what it would be like if i had one and it worked. I can see me sitting at the red light with the gun at the ready. The boom box pulls up and i carefully aim it at the car and pull the trigger. My truck sits and dies and the perp drives off. When that went through my mind i put the catalogue down. But i'v always wondered if it would really work. I guess it would would work well from a bicycle. LOL You might want to google it to check it out.
I ran a call in the middle of the night a few weeks back. On the way home I stopped at a red light. the teeneagers were yelling at each other through a PA system in their cars. Then they started playing the music through the pa. It's only gonna get worse when they all catch on to that.

Biggie


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.
> 
> If you would have walked out of there with 30 Stones, he would have obeyed your request.
> 
> LOL, Green coming!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It was probably vulgar rap right? Just like the punks that think it is cool to display **** on their flip down TV's while running down the road. Align the ford emblem right on their drivers door and have at them. Freaking punks.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

JDM1967 said:


> I was minding my own business, but it becomes my business when you are disrupting ME


I agree with Gary. Here's why...
You were making a quick stop at a gas station to run in, get a 6-pack, get back in your car, and leave.

What exactly would you have accomplished if this punk DID turn down the music? You were leaving anyways, so he would no longer be "bothering you" once you got in your car and drove off.

IMO - you didn't need to "do" anything. If you had liked the song...I wonder if your reaction would have been different?
It sort of plays into the political correctness debate. You don't (no matter what you might believe) have the right NOT to be offended when in a public place.

Had this punk been sitting in YOUR driveway or even your neighbor's driveway...I would have a completely different answer.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

His side of the story:

"Officer, I was trying to stop a man with a six pack from getting behind the wheel & driving."


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Ummm, you are in a public place- Are you gonna pull the fire truck over if the siren is too loud for your liking? Maybe the kid thought you were "disrupting" him.


yes I might be in a public place, bet there are also NOISE ordinances, and believe me, I do not mind music of any kind, but well u figure it out


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

BigRoo said:


> Main Frame 8 said:
> 
> 
> > The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.
> ...


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

I am curious as to what any off-duty LEO woulda done in this exact situation,,,Keep moving or make contact with the individual ??
Seems to me that "Brandishing" a weapon is grounds for deadly force,,,,you dont need to point a gun at a cop to get his weapon drawn on you and him ready to kill you,, so what is the diff here between it being average citizen or off duty LEO ??


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I would follow up with the police dept and file charges on his arse. Thats against the law, noise pollution. But to get that violent about someone telling you to turn your stereo down and pull out a gun for such a miniscule thing. To me that kid is hot headed. I cant stand people that blair there radios that loud. They drive down my street like that all of the time it drives me nuts.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Ummm, you are in a public place- Are you gonna pull the fire truck over if the siren is too loud for your liking? Maybe the kid thought you were "disrupting" him.


By first asking politely?????? NO. When he became beligerant YES (then it became NOT my liking), yes we were in a PUBLIC place (albeit PRIVATE PROPERTY)

BTW I LIKE ALL SORTS OF MUSIC

FIRE TRUCK, POLICE AMBULANCE ETC SIRENS ARE A TOTALLY DIFFERENT MATTER, although a Different MATTER that is why I moved were I moved to, cause U barely hear them.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.
> 
> R u calling me WEAK because of a 6 pack???????
> Here is to you :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> ...


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

PiratesRun said:


> Rap or Heavy Metal?


All I heard was BOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM

and everything RATTLING even the coins in my pocket, that is how loud it was:headknock


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> If you are going to act like the community cop and take things into your own hands, be prepared to take the bullet.


Don't understand your point, but, what can I tell you. Don't know if you are being sarcastic or what? Al lI can say to you I am not the community cop (my next door neighbor is :biggrin


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

PiratesRun said:


> Rap or Heavy Metal?


BOOOOOOOMMMMM BOOOOOOMMMMM BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMM
RATTLE RATTLE RATTLE

my head and many more in the store were like this :spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

JDM1967 said:


> yes I might be in a public place, bet there are also NOISE ordinances, and believe me, I do not mind music of any kind, but well u figure it out


 I would have just shook my head at them.
If it had been a gang of bikers cruising down the street rattling every window for city blocks, would you have asked them to turn down their Harleys?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

maybe it was a six pack of 16oz, bull,







OR


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mahibosa said:


> I would have just shook my head at them.
> If it had been a gang of bikers cruising down the street rattling every window for city blocks, would you have asked them to turn down their Harleys?


Does that matter, I ASKED HE CURSED BACK AT ME, HE PULLED BEHIND MY TRUCK AND " BRANDISHED A ([email protected]#*&g Gun/AShot gun AT ME)

There are places for everything, but KID took it over the TOP by BRANDISHING A GUN) READ FIRST DUDE READ THE WHOLE THING FIRST/:headknock


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.
> 
> If you would have walked out of there with 30 Stones, he would have obeyed your request.


It was only THURSDAY, I just wanted a COUPLE OF BEERS that was all

Today is prolly 2 to 3 12 packs
:brew::brew::brew::brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

You're lucky you didn't hear one more Booooooommmmm! It might have been your last. Glad you're ok. 

Personally, I would have jumped in my truck and headed out on my merry way. I have no interest in inforcing noise ordinances.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

My take.... I agree with you 110% on how disrespectful this type of behavior is and its a clear sign of the times unfortunately. I honestly believe that the 14-22 yoa crowd is the most worthless generation that we have seen. In their defense, not all are bad of course, but I'm amazed every day at how many of these kids act with a complete lack of accountability, lack of respect, lack of moral/ethical behavior, etc... I really believe that as a whole, this generation is very lost.

On to your situation, I agree, he would have ******** me off to no end. Unfortunately, a punk like this has no respect for himself, others, or any type of authority. If he had been raised properly, he wouldn't need someone else to tell him that his actions were unacceptable, he would already know it. When you take it upon yourself to confront someone of this mentality, no matter how nicely you try to do it, it never turns out good. As you have seen, a punk like this feels that he is completely entitled to whatever behavior he wishes and to he)) with everyone else. The problem is that if something would have escalated to a more serious nature, you would subject yourself to a great deal of liability both criminally and civilly. 

It sucks, but its just not worth it these days. Just call the cops and let us deal with the headache of these situations. There was once a time when even a punk kid would not have mouthed off to an elder much less shown them that type of disrespect, but those days are long gone. IMHO, he needs an arse whoopin' to teach him where he fits in in the pecking order of life. That will never happen these days though as his Momma would undoubtedly be the first one to slap a lawsuit on you for messing with her worthless piece of garbage baby. 

Blow it off man and move on. Its just not worth worrying about.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

The problem is that you can not enforce noise ordinances.... all you can do is report it and let the PD handle it.... Someone getting riled up over some loud music is pointless.... You cant make them turn it down... You dont have that authority and its not REALLLY that big of a deal...

The important part here is for the hotheads that are going to say that they woulda drug the punk out of the truck and turned it down themselves.... THOSE hotheads would be layin dead and we would have been reading about it in the paper.... All over a loud radio....

Sure, loud music is annoying.... people used to yell at me all the time for mine... I was young and I liked ruining my ears.... And actually, I was proud of the stereo system I had designed and built... Does that mean that its polite to blare it everywhere I went?? Heck no, but I did it anyway.... haha.... 

To me, its no different than the guy next to me with a diesel and a big ol 12 inch wide tailpipe revving up the engine.... Or as mentioned before, a harley.... or heck, while I was typing this, a gaggle of spanish speakers came into the waiting room and I couldnt even concentrate cuz they were speaking so loud....

Its life, we all have to live together.... take the good with the bad.... 

Brandishing the firearm in public IS breaking the law, so kudos on calling the PD.... Also, kudos for not following.... It would have escalated the situation and then you are putting all the people on the road in danger as well....

Take a deep breath, thank god that it didnt get more serious than it did, and take care of that 6 pack...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

happen to me yesterday too at a store i walked into and the music was blaring and with curse words expicit too and i jus walked on like i didnt hear a thing, they jus want attention so i dont ablige them. SPEAKIN OF MUSIC WHENS SUMBODY GONNA FIRE UP WEEKEND MUSIC, IM CHOMPING AT THE BIT!


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

JDM1967 said:


> Does that matter, I ASKED HE CURSED BACK AT ME, HE PULLED BEHIND MY TRUCK AND " BRANDISHED A ([email protected]#*&g Gun/AShot gun AT ME)
> 
> There are places for everything, but KID took it over the TOP by BRANDISHING A GUN) READ FIRST DUDE READ THE WHOLE THING FIRST/:headknock


 DUDE ..I DID READ THE WHOLE THING FIRST,and I answered your question. What would I have done?
If you don't want answers to your questions don't post them!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

roundman said:


> happen to me yesterday too at a store i walked into and the music was blaring and with curse words expicit too and i jus walked on like i didnt hear a thing, they jus want attention so i dont ablige them. SPEAKIN OF MUSIC WHENS SUMBODY GONNA FIRE UP WEEKEND MUSIC, IM CHOMPING AT THE BIT!


x2 - When I had mine, the more heads I turned, the more I ramped it up, for the most part.

He's at the attention whore age. While I miss those days, I really don't.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mahibosa said:


> DUDE ..I DID READ THE WHOLE THING FIRST,and I answered your question. What would I have done?
> If you don't want answers to your questions don't post them!


Listen pal, if you can't just agree with the person that starts the thread, well,......................................LOL.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I would have just ignored the dumbass and went home to enjoy the rest of my day with a cold beer. Then I would have kicked the **** out of the dog for getting punked by some kid over loud music!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Artifishual said:


> I would have just ignored the dumbass and went home to enjoy the rest of my day with a cold beer. Then I would have kicked the **** out of the dog for getting punked by some kid over loud music!!


LOL


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I once heard.....*

of a lawyer that was looking for the oppurtunity to file a civil case for the pain and loss of hearing that someone received from being subjected to such a situation. Now.....watch the cost of your insurance rise.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'd have posted the incident on 2Cool and opened myself up to criticism from faceless folks all over the world sitting at their computers.... oh, wait.... :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

JDM1967 said:


> *what would you have done?*


tossed a grenade in'is truck as i was driving off......

boom!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I would gotten his license plate, found out who the RO is and if it was an older person I would assume it is daddy's truck. I would have then made a call or sent a letter letting them know what their son is up to.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd have chuncked a big rubber snake in the truck with um and seen how brave those sissy boys really were.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

JDM1967 said:


> All I heard was BOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMM BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM BOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> and everything RATTLING even the coins in my pocket, that is how loud it was:headknock


ah man...that's just the Black Eyed Peas....

"BOOM BOOM BOOM...gotta get that......BOOM bOOM BOOM!"


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> ah man...that's just the Black Eyed Peas....
> 
> "BOOM BOOM BOOM...gotta get that......BOOM bOOM BOOM!"


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I believe, what we have here, is a man that feels he was "punked" or perhaps didn't stand up for himself as well as he could have. What he wants is validation from us confirming that he did the right thing so that he can assuage his conscience. I'm sure this is something that has bothered him and by his fellow man affirming his actions in the incident as being the correct actions, it would give him peace of mind. He most likely posted the incident feeling as if most, if not all, of the responses would be in his favor. 

But the risk you take when you write of these incidentson an open, public forum actively browsed by pirates, acoholics, various degenerates and women with only one name and no permanent address, is the risk of criticism. 

You see, there is always someone out there with bigger balls than you or at least they purport to have bigger balls than you. After all, they're behind a computer so the actual size of their testicles can vary according to their perception of their courage and also the amount of alcohol one may have consumed. There are also those that carry grenades and would have hurled them at the offender but that is another story. 

The risk of criticism can cause serious self-esteem issues and cause insecurity issues, not only in your life among folks with larger testicles but with women as well. What will happen in the future if you see your lover with a shotgun, assuming that said lover is of the female persuasion? This could definitely cause erectile disfunction of a flacid/chubby nature. 

I'd suggest you drink a beer and forget you ever made this post before you turn into a stark, raving homosexual with severe or even acute insecurity issues.

And buy a grenade or two...

:bounce::bounce::bounce::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mahibosa said:


> DUDE ..I DID READ THE WHOLE THING FIRST,and I answered your question. What would I have done?
> If you don't want answers to your questions don't post them!


I asked the question not so much about the LOUD music which it is still not just FINE with me (I like loud music) but when I pull up anywhere I lower the VOLUME FOR RESPECT TO OTHERS.

I ASKED BECAUSE OF THE GUN BRANDISHING.:bounce::bounce::bounce:

and if I did not want any opinions I wouldn't of have posted, I did because there are so many KNOWLEDGEABLE PEOPLE in 2 COOL that can answer WHAT I DO NOT KNOW. GUN GUN GUN


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you should be more specific with your questions then.

:slimer:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I believe, what we have here, is a man that feels he was "punked" or perhaps didn't stand up for himself as well as he could have. What he wants is validation from us confirming that he did the right thing so that he can assuage his conscience. I'm sure this is something that has bothered him and by his fellow man affirming his actions in the incident as being the correct actions, it would give him peace of mind. He most likely posted the incident feeling as if most, if not all, of the responses would be in his favor.
> 
> But the risk you take when you write of these incidentson an open, public forum actively browsed by pirates, acoholics, various degenerates and women with only one name and no permanent address, is the risk of criticism.
> 
> ...











lmao,,


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> The first mistake was only buying a 6 pack- That clearly showed a sign of weakness on your part.


I'll give him a pass. It was only Thursday.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> I believe, what we have here, is a man that feels he was "punked" or perhaps didn't stand up for himself as well as he could have. What he wants is validation from us confirming that he did the right thing so that he can assuage his conscience. I'm sure this is something that has bothered him and by his fellow man affirming his actions in the incident as being the correct actions, it would give him peace of mind. He most likely posted the incident feeling as if most, if not all, of the responses would be in his favor.
> 
> But the risk you take when you write of these incidentson an open, public forum actively browsed by pirates, acoholics, various degenerates and women with only one name and no permanent address, is the risk of criticism.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't know you neither do I care to know you, I'm not going to argue your point but if you are trying to ridicule me or insult me with your so CAREFULLY typed words (as to not get kicked off the site), I am not trying to get VALIDATION from anyone, my Question was What would you have done??????? yes I knew I would get ripped by some (FINE I can take that) no problem, I can put all of it together in one blender and bring out the best solution for my question. But you (don't know what to call you) if you are trying to insult me, I feel really sorry for you, for doing so BEHIND a Computer screen, if not then fine no problem.

are those derogatory comments meant for me???

So critizism doesn't hurt me or my feelings at all, I wanted to know what can be done (WHEN SOMEONE BRANDISHES A GUN, and threatens YOU not by pointing but showing it and making comments about what he can do) when you do not threat them, I am fairly new here in Texas so I want to know what can I do

As far as criticism, I can take that any time any day, but when it comes to INSULTING someone, then that is a different story


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> you should be more specific with your questions then.
> 
> :slimer:


Yes I guess I should have to put a PICTIONARY to describe it with better for some :rotfl::rotfl::headknock

LOL


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

JDM1967 said:


> I asked the question not so much about the LOUD music which it is still not just FINE with me (I like loud music) but when I pull up anywhere I lower the VOLUME FOR RESPECT TO OTHERS.
> 
> I ASKED BECAUSE OF THE GUN BRANDISHING.:bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> and if I did not want any opinions I wouldn't of have posted, I did because there are so many KNOWLEDGEABLE PEOPLE in 2 COOL that can answer WHAT I DO NOT KNOW. GUN GUN GUN


 That's a no brainer. If you're going to confront others, be prepared to protect yourself...Glad you're o.k.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Mahibosa said:


> That's a no brainer. If you're going to confront others, be prepared to protect yourself...Glad you're o.k.


Thanks


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Hey JDM, I was just joshing you. I wasn't serious, LOL... I was just making light of what could have otherwise been a disastrous situation. Believe me, when I was a cop, I shot and killed a fella on Jan 23rd, 1999 in Austin. I wouldn't wish it on anyone and avoiding a confrontation with an armed individual, whether you are armed or not, is always best.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

you see this is why i carry 2 tazers on me at all times, you can never be too sure. if i was you and i had my 2 high powered tazing ars kickers... i probably wouldnt have even asked him to turn down his system, i would have waited till he got in his car with his amigo and....
DOUBLE TAZED his car until his system exploded and watched the fire works while drinking a cold one...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wonder what the legal ramifications would be if you were armed, and shot and killed the guy?

What that be self defense?


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

*What would i have done?*

Well.. if it was rap ****, I woulda quick drawn some Skynyrd. If it was that techno garbage, I'da pull out the "38 special" and used it on em. Now if it was Willie singing Whisky River, I'd just ask em to turn it up so I could listen on the way home.

In all seriousness, I woulda just blown it off as a couple of attention craving punks that weren't breast fed as babys.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Barnacle Bill said:


> Hey JDM, I was just joshing you. I wasn't serious, LOL... I was just making light of what could have otherwise been a disastrous situation. Believe me, when I was a cop, I shot and killed a fella on Jan 23rd, 1999 in Austin. I wouldn't wish it on anyone and avoiding a confrontation with an armed individual, whether you are armed or not, is always best.


Barnacle, this is why I said (if NOT fine) , I understand, but I would not question anyone's manhood here or anywhere in the world (their arse is their arse) and whatever they do with it is their problem (not mine), I can testify for that as my WIFE of 21 YEARS has owned mine:tongue::tongue::tongue: LMFAO)

It is cool, and I appreciate your new words, thank you.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> I would of minded my own bussiness.


Gary FTW. Minding my own business helps keep me out of trouble.

The fastest way out of the annoying situation when you are leaving the store is to keep leaving.

Now, next to my house late at night becomes my business.


----------



## CoastalCutie84 (Jan 26, 2009)

Talk about having 2nd thoughts on going to say something to the guy that goes to the car wash behind my store every single day or at least a few times a week. My store shakes! It is bad. I feel bad when my customers complain, but I don't want to waste LCPD's time with something like that. Maybe one day he will find a new car wash to use


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Barnacle Bill said:


> avoiding a confrontation with an armed individual, whether you are armed or not, is always best.


Unless he shoots you dead in the street when you turn to walk away. 
#1. if I were "naked" I would not have said anything to these people. It's not worth it. Too many of them are armed and into substance abuse. 
#2. but since I rarely am unarmed, I'd have gunned him the instant he flashed the shotgun and immediately prepared to do the same to his compadre.

Yes if someone pulls a gun on you it is self defense.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Ummm, you are in a public place- Are you gonna pull the fire truck over if the siren is too loud for your liking? Maybe the kid thought you were "disrupting" him.


What?


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

about the music, i more than likely would have just minded my own business. now days, its not worth arguing over anything like that especially if you are there for a quick stop, or even leaving. 

as for the pulling of the shot gun, i would have shot him right there because i would feel that my life would be in mortal danger seeing how he deliboratly pulled up behind my vehicle and brandished a fire arm.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

JDM1967 said:


> Stop after work to get a 6 pack, someone pulls up in a black Chevy Avalanche, with a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume people can't hear and it is a nuisance, he proceeds to curse at me and mock me (mind you he is in his late teens early 20's), so I respond adequately , the owner/driver of the truck comes out of bucees, and starts cursing at me too, so I ask him again please lower the volume and he keeps on with the words, I get a little rowdier, start yelling at him he pulls up behind my truck and not only does he keep it up but tells me write my tag my name and pulls a shotgun out, did not point it but brandished it as a sign of a threat, unfortunately/ FORTUNATELY I was not armed, called the cops, but did not know what else to do (I could have chased him, and things would of been worse (for him not me), what could I have done aside from what I did????? makes me rethink the I should CARRY be packing some sort of firepower.


Hey JDM1967,

If the exact scenario were to transpire today after work, what would you do ? Just curious..

Kelly


----------



## JLGman (Aug 12, 2009)

You should have shot the driver, taken his info and gone after his family afterwards. These clint eastwood threads crack me up.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

JLGman said:


> You should have shot the driver, taken his info, *TURNED THE STEREO DOWN,* and gone after his family afterwards. These clint eastwood threads crack me up.


Fixed it for you.

Kelly


----------



## JLGman (Aug 12, 2009)

kdubya said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> Kelly


.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Gary said:


> I wonder what the legal ramifications would be if you were armed, and shot and killed the guy?
> 
> What that be self defense?


Houston Chronicle front page headlines:

*Man with 6 Pack Guns Down Teenager in Truck Listening to his Radio*

:rotfl:


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

(I would of minded my own bussiness.)

When are yall going to stop being a bunch of pu...ys and get back our America. Stand back and stick your friggen head in the sand and will lose what little democracy we have left in this country. I guess that if your neighbor was getting raped by a stranger you would have just minded you're on business also. You did the right thing JDM. Sounds like some people have no patriot values left in them any more. If this would have happened 25 years ago the whole store would have been on thier ars.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> (I would of minded my own bussiness.)
> 
> When are yall going to stop being a bunch of pu...ys and get back our America. Stand back and stick your friggen head in the sand and will lose what little democracy we have left in this country. I guess that if your neighbor was getting raped by a stranger you would have just minded you're on business also. You did the right thing JDM. Sounds like some people have no patriot values left in them any more. If this would have happened 25 years ago the whole store would have been on thier ars.


There is a slight difference between not liking the music someone is playing too loud & someone getting raped.

Texas law allows you to use deadly force to stop a rape, but not when you don't like loud music.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

cloudfishing said:


> (I would of minded my own bussiness.)
> 
> When are yall going to stop being a bunch of pu...ys and get back our America. Stand back and stick your friggen head in the sand and will lose what little *democracy* we have left in this country. I guess that if your neighbor was getting raped by a stranger you would have just minded you're on business also. You did the right thing JDM. Sounds like some people have no patriot values left in them any more. If this would have happened 25 years ago the whole store would have been on thier ars.


 Democracy doesn't allow someone to play their music loud?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

You just dont get do you. Keep your head in the sand.The man pulled a gun. That is where it all started.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

They walk among us...


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

Do what I saw an old man do one time...
I was at a gas station and a car pulled up boomin some rap music. Two of the four guys got out and went in the store. That didnt bother me but the lyrics did. I had my daughter with me and every other word was vulgar or profanity. I was just going to leave and call the gas station manager and tell them they lost my business. But before I could an old black man got into the car and turned the radio down. He then went to yelling at the two in the back about being a disgrace to his race. When the driver came out and saw the old man raisin cane he pulled up his pants, apologized to the old man and he was very sorry and didnt realize it bothered anyone. It was the most awesome thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*My response to your original question...*

I would have took my six pack, went home, & stayed out of other people's business. I've never had a gun flashed at me, but then again I don't go around telling others how I think they should behave. You should be thankful they weren't real stupid or high & you didn't get a cap busted in your arse.


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

cloudfishing said:


> The man pulled a gun. That is where it all started.


your right about this.

this isn't the old days anymore, back then, several people would have said or done something, but now, its not that big of a deal. its just music. its not getting confrentational about it especially if you are leaving or there for just a quick stop.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

You could have busted out your best version of "Pants on the ground"


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Desecration is the better part of valor in this situation.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You should've gone LRAD on him.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

When he flashed the gun at you, you should have doubled over, grabbed your chest and faked a heart attack. I bet he would have left there faster than an ex-wife with an alimony check.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would have took my six pack, went home, & stayed out of other people's business. I've never had a gun flashed at me, but then again I don't go around telling others how I think they should behave. You should be thankful they weren't real stupid or high & you didn't get a cap busted in your arse.


 X2..I have to wonder if this is the first time.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Gary said:


> They walk among us...


 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> (I would of minded my own bussiness.)
> 
> When are yall going to stop being a bunch of pu...ys and get back our America. Stand back and stick your friggen head in the sand and will lose what little democracy we have left in this country. I guess that if your neighbor was getting raped by a stranger you would have just minded you're on business also. You did the right thing JDM. Sounds like some people have no patriot values left in them any more. If this would have happened 25 years ago the whole store would have been on thier ars.


I don't recall being confronted by anyone, much less a mob of people when I cranked it up 20-25 years ago.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

I would have left and not worried about it. Sounds to me like your a hot head also, Mr. Party Pooper.

Mind your own business and move on. If it was at your house then it would have been different. somebody posted If it was your neighbor getting raped would you do something about that. HELL YA, completly different situation.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I don't recall being confronted by anyone, much less a mob of people when I cranked it up 20-25 years ago.


 Daaayum.. Has it been that long?...:slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If my next door neighbor was getting raped, she might get mad at me for stopping them! hwell:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Mahibosa said:


> Daaayum.. Has it been that long?...:slimer:


Oh yes. Four 15" Punch woofers, complimented by all the bells and whistles. Had a blast at the "crank it up" events. 3rd place was my best showing and that was at Texas Stadium.

Marriage and children tend to cut into the number of hobbies one is allowed.


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

HonkyFin said:


> I am curious as to what any off-duty LEO woulda done in this exact situation,,,Keep moving or make contact with the individual ??
> Seems to me that "Brandishing" a weapon is grounds for deadly force,,,,you dont need to point a gun at a cop to get his weapon drawn on you and him ready to kill you,, so what is the diff here between it being average citizen or off duty LEO ??


I would have gotten in my car and drove off, wouldn't even had engaged the individual(s) from the start. They were leaving as well problem solved.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Billy? You ok Man?



Barnacle Bill said:


> I believe, what we have here, is a man that feels he was "punked" or perhaps didn't stand up for himself as well as he could have. What he wants is validation from us confirming that he did the right thing so that he can assuage his conscience. I'm sure this is something that has bothered him and by his fellow man affirming his actions in the incident as being the correct actions, it would give him peace of mind. He most likely posted the incident feeling as if most, if not all, of the responses would be in his favor.
> 
> But the risk you take when you write of these incidentson an open, public forum actively browsed by pirates, acoholics, various degenerates and women with only one name and no permanent address, is the risk of criticism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Didn't read the whole thread but.*

I didn't read the whole thread but:

God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change.
Courage to change the things I can.
And courage to know the difference.

Play on....................


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I'd have gotten my groove on!! Let the music move ya!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin-Inc said:


> I didn't read the whole thread but:
> 
> God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change.
> Courage to change the things I can.
> ...


I believe it's the wisdom to know the difference, but hey it's your prayer.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got Friday Night Music CRANKED! And it's gonna stay that way.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

You should have just started dancing, they would have turned it off for sure!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

A lot of you who are poo-pooing haven't been in a similar situation, or trained, either. Or you just want to dog pile.

When I say I'd have gunned the guy with the shotgun I mean exactly that. The equation changed DRAMATICALLY when the scattergun appeared. At that point you consider *your best option for survival.* Maybe he just wants to scare you (that's what Barnacle Bill seems to think). *You do not know that* in the moment. You do what makes you feel best. Me, if I believe I can put him on the ground before he can shoot me, he's a dead man. If he has the gun at ready and seems prepared to shoot, I'm going to try to talk or run or get behind something. And then when I have done that I am going to reevaluate. And that reevaluation is going to include shooting him at that time.

I'm no hero and believe me I would hate to go before a GJ and explain why I let the air out of a guy over his music. But I'd rather do that than be dead.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i would have approached the punk ...

mc: _what are you doing, boy?_

punk: _i'm just trying to make a livin, old man._

mc: _dyin' ain't much of a livin, boy._

punk turns and goes over to talk to his friend in the car, then returns ...

punk: _i had to come back._

mc: _i know._

you know how this ends.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

There is civilized behavior that should be respected, unfortunately the country is populated with heathens.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

"a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume"

This is the point that most seem to be missing. If the music was so loud, how did JDM communicate with the the guy to begin with? Was it with hand signals?

Or?

Did he approach the truck?

If he approached the the truck in any sort of agressive manner, he is lucky to be alive. If he would of yanked his rosco and blasted the loud music player, his bond would be about $200,000.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Gary said:


> "a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume"
> 
> This is the point that most seem to be missing. If the music was so loud, how did JDM communicate with the the guy to begin with? Was it with hand signals?
> 
> ...


Very true.... because the OP made the initial approach, he could quite possibly be considered the aggressor....

Wouldnt that suck....


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

You brandish a gun at me you WILL GET SHOT. End of story.

You wanted an LEO answer. There you go. I'm not talking only in uniform either.

Not saying I would have asked about the music in the first place, but no bueno you show a gun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im wondering if the brandishing of the gun story is true. I get the feeling this whole story is BS. Too many holes in it...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Stop after work to get a 6 pack, someone pulls up in a black Chevy Avalanche, with a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume people can't hear and it is a nuisance, he proceeds to curse at me and mock me (mind you he is in his late teens early 20's), so I respond adequately , the owner/driver of the truck comes out of bucees, and starts cursing at me too, so I ask him again please lower the volume and he keeps on with the words, I get a little rowdier, start yelling at him he pulls up behind my truck and not only does he keep it up but tells me write my tag my name and pulls a shotgun out, did not point it but brandished it as a sign of a threat, unfortunately/ FORTUNATELY I was not armed, called the cops, but did not know what else to do (I could have chased him, and things would of been worse (for him not me), what could I have done aside from what I did????? makes me rethink the I should CARRY be packing some sort of firepower.


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

Gary said:


> Im wondering if the brandishing of the gun story is true. I get the feeling this whole story is BS. *Too many holes in it*...


 :rotfl: Funny..You do that on purpose?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i would have approached the punk ...
> 
> mc: _what are you doing, boy?_
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mahibosa said:


> :rotfl: Funny..You do that on purpose?




Yes! :spineyes:


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gary said:


> Im wondering if the brandishing of the gun story is true. I get the feeling this whole story is BS. Too many holes in it...


What reason do I have to lie about this???

The Shotgun/Rifle WEAPON was brandished, and at the same time the words, I got something for you here MF,

Now Gary I do not know you, but one thing I am not and that is a LIAR.

What would your S Arse would of done? prolly **** in your pants as mine did smell a little after I saw the weapon and yes I was afraid ,


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Thats why I don't leave the house without a gun.
Loud stereo? I would have probably left it alone. Not my property (gas station), not my place to tell them to turn it down unless the music was obscene.
I walked up to three youths vacuming thier car with some really bad music blaring last summer. I had my kids in the truck pumping gas and every other word of the song was mother **** er this and mother **** er that. I asked them politely to turn it down my kids could hear it. 3 gang bangin lookin youths all bigger than me and I got called sir and they said sure and turned it down. There is some hope for humanity out there.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

Gary said:


> "a sound system that is making the entire store rattle, even with the doors closed (store) people had to raise their voices to be heard by the clerks. I come out of the store and ask the guy in the truck to lower the volume"
> 
> This is the point that most seem to be missing. If the music was so loud, how did JDM communicate with the the guy to begin with? Was it with hand signals?
> 
> ...


I used hand signals (at first) with the common use of both hands palms down MOTIONING down (as to keep it down), then I asked please, when the other guy came out he said whats the fn problem and I asked him can he please lower his stereo.
No I did not approach the Truck (safety first) and when he pulled behind my truck and PULLED THE FN gun I did feel scared (who wouldn't???)

in a way I thank god nothing happened, to me, and that I wasn't carrying a gun , cause for what I have been told already by many (aside from just letting it go) was that I was well within my rights to pull a weapon and shoot him as I felt my life was in danger.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

jamisjockey said:


> Thats why I don't leave the house without a gun.
> Loud stereo? I would have probably left it alone. Not my property (gas station), not my place to tell them to turn it down unless the music was obscene.
> I walked up to three youths vacuming thier car with some really bad music blaring last summer. I had my kids in the truck pumping gas and every other word of the song was mother **** er this and mother **** er that. I asked them politely to turn it down my kids could hear it. 3 gang bangin lookin youths all bigger than me and I got called sir and they said sure and turned it down. There is some hope for humanity out there.


Some understand PLEASE some don't, unfortunately these 2 did not understand please.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I just don't have time to waste on bozo's like that when I'm trying to get in and out of the store. He might have recieved a disgusted look as I jumped in my truck, but I wouldn't have wasted any time talkin' with the idjet. hwell:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

JDM1967 said:


> What reason do I have to lie about this???
> 
> The Shotgun/Rifle WEAPON was brandished, and at the same time the words, I got something for you here MF,
> 
> ...


So how did tonight trip to the coner store go? Anybody park in the handicap spot that didnt have a tag? Or were there some kids all hopped up on mountain dew skating the parking lot?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> So how did tonight trip to the coner store go? Anybody park in the handicap spot that didnt have a tag? Or were there some kids all hopped up on mountain dew skating the parking lot?


It's not funny dude! Kids wearing those baggy shorts, Vans and OP shirts are a danger to society and it's up to all of us to eliminate any sort of rebellious American behavior.

Next thing you know, Rock and Roll music will turn the entire country into evil flesh eating cannibals. :hairout:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary did you find somebody new to agitate?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Damned hippies!! :bounce::bounce:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gary said:


> It's not funny dude! Kids wearing those baggy shorts, Vans and OP shirts are a danger to society and it's up to all of us to eliminate any sort of rebellious American behavior.
> 
> Next thing you know, Rock and Roll music will turn the entire country into evil flesh eating cannibals. :hairout:


Gary, you're being paged to the Friday Night Music thread. There are some cannibals waiting for you there. :cop:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

bradc said:


> Billy? You ok Man?


LOL! Yeah, I'm ok.. but ya know what I would have done back in the day. :cop::cop::cop::cop: I'm getting too old.. bones ache, joints ache, acid reflux, cold weather hurts, yada yada yada... I just ignore that stuff. I mean, it is what 15 seconds of loud music to deal with? 30 seconds maybe? Not enough of my time to worry about it and sure as heck not enough to get in a fight over..


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JDM1967 said:


> What would your S Arse would of done? ,


I would of minded my own bussiness and kept my eyes faced downwards. Let alone make a fool of myself by posting this story, I wouldn't even make eye contact with these guys.

Obviously you don't know the streets.

Yanno I'm only jacking with you bro and I hope I don't anger you.

I hate for you to tell me to turn my music down!


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

Guys, give JDM a break. I thought that was the whole reason for a forum, to discuss things in your life with like minded people. Obviously everyone here are not like minded people. 

He was just bringing up a point and asking a question. The answer to your question JDM in my view is simple: Your rights end where my rights begin and visa versa. I have been in a similar situation and I do carry. It is best to keep walking in most situations. Thugs will be thugs. You asked the thugs to turn down the noise, they didn't comply. That should have been that. When they took it to another level you have no choice but to take it to another level. Fight or flight. If you can get out of the situation, do so, fast. Better to lick your wounds and think about what could have happened. 

If they had pinned you down, things could have gotten bad, fast. If you had been carrying you would have atleast had a chance to defend yourself. Get your CHL, train on how to properly use a firearm. Never let anyone know you are carrying unless you fully intend on using said firearm.


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Mind Your own Business?

Man this is the "Me" generation.

"Let me do what I want, screw you all who I bother, I wanna do what I want!!! me me me me!!!"

What happen to respecting your fellow man?

I like loud music too. But I also have enough respect to know that there are other people on this planet besides myself. So I turn it down when I'm off the highway! Whats wrong with that?


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> LOL! Yeah, I'm ok.. but ya know what I would have done back in the day. :cop::cop::cop::cop: I'm getting too old.. bones ache, joints ache, acid reflux, cold weather hurts, yada yada yada... I just ignore that stuff. I mean, it is what 15 seconds of loud music to deal with? 30 seconds maybe? Not enough of my time to worry about it and sure as heck not enough to get in a fight over..


yeah but back in the day you wore a vest and a .40 cal.....LOL

I don't think the guy was looking for a fight, Just asking politely (Thats how I read it anyways) The other guy was wanting it to end in gun fire.

Sounds to me like he did the right thing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

bradc said:


> Mind Your own Business?
> 
> Man this is the "Me" generation.
> 
> ...


Invert the scenario. JDM is the loud music player and the guy in the black truck doesn't like it.

What's the difference based on the info provided on this thread?


----------



## Wyatt Earp (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I would have took my six pack, went home, & stayed out of other people's business. I've never had a gun flashed at me, but then again I don't go around telling others how I think they should behave. You should be thankful they weren't real stupid or high & you didn't get a cap busted in your arse.


Is that what Doc Holiday would have done?

"I'm yer Huckleberry" LOL


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

thats why I alway carry something with me and keep a little something in my truck were SOUNDS TO ME LIKE HE NEEDED A GOOD PISTOL WHIPPIN with a 38 stub nose ...that knock the taste out of his mouth


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

bradc said:


> yeah but back in the day you wore a vest and a .40 cal.....LOL
> 
> I don't think the guy was looking for a fight, Just asking politely (Thats how I read it anyways) The other guy was wanting it to end in gun fire.
> 
> Sounds to me like he did the right thing.


Hey, he got home without a fight so he did the right thing for sure.

Now it's time for my fiber pill and Metamucil... LOL...


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

what did you exspect them to say.........yes sir, sorry bout the loud music..........me personally i woulda drug his ***** outta that truck before he even knew it was go time,


----------



## VBF (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't believe this is even a topic!!! He asked for some kid to turn down his music. 20 years ago the kid would have crapped his pants, said "yes sir" and would have driven away the whole time laughing with his friends about the "old dude". He was not out looking for a fight. He was just asking some kids to turn down their music. 

You did what you should have done and all this other banter is pointless.

I have my CHL and although I like to think I would be "cool" when tensions are high, who knows. Once I saw the barrel of the gun, I probably would have drawn and had him face-down in the parking lot while we waited for the police. That would have been a night he would have never fogotten. Probably been one I would have not forgotten either. 

You don't pull a weapon unless you are prepared to use it.


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

We should all invest in a hearing aid stock. I'll bet there will be a good return on our money.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Loud Music:
Noise violations are simply ordinances that fall under the health code. Ask me how I know.

Gun:
You show me yours, and you get lead, I don't play show and tell. I enjoy being 6'0" above ground, not 6'0" below it. I will not be the aggressor, but I will not hesitate when it comes to self defense.

With that being said, I can handle loud music. If you new that the people in that store would stand up in court on your behalf to keep you from getting your poo pushed in the state pen, then have at it. But I wouldn't put my arse on the line for it.

Besides, I would have got in my truck and embarrassed them with my system, while playing some *Bob Wills*.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I know Joe Horn said that if he could go back in time he wouldnt have done what he did. Lawyers are too expensive and court is too time consumeing. Although in your situation one thing did lead to another. Im just glad it wasnt me b/c my sub compact is ALWAYS hiding somewhere on me.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

You should of started dancing like a white guy and embarassed him .


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fight fire with fire!*

i would of had a music duel. And put the beer up for the victor! :cheers:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Brothers and Sisters it all goes back to this. I suggest you arm yourself within our legal right! It aint gonna get any better!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I most likely wouldn't have said anything, but I wasn't there and won't judge him and belittle him like some of you moral Monday morning quarterbacks. Because everything you all do is right, right? Are all of you this negative and **** headish in real life, or do you just play a **** head on TV/computer, LOL.

Now about the real problem, the gun. Like some have said, this young generation is as worthless as tits on a boar. I'm glad you called the cops, make sure to follow-up on this, you doing this might save someone else's life down the road one day. One of our LEO's could tell us what pulling weapon on someone would get them, what charge? Assault with a deadly weapon, etc? A coward like this needs to be taught a lesson, pulling a gun has consequences and legal ramifications, and he is lucky he wasn't shot. To bad they didn't get to experience a felony stop, they wouldn't be so tough with a half dozen guns pointed at them.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

deke said:


> I most likely wouldn't have said anything, but I wasn't there and won't judge him and belittle him like some of you moral Monday morning quarterbacks. Because everything you all do is right, right? Are all of you this negative and **** headish in real life, or do you just play a **** head on TV/computer, LOL.
> 
> Now about the real problem, the gun. Like some have said, this young generation is as worthless as tits on a boar. I'm glad you called the cops, make sure to follow-up on this, you doing this might save someone else's life down the road one day. *One of our LEO's could tell us what pulling weapon on someone would get them, what charge?* Assault with a deadly weapon, etc? A coward like this needs to be taught a lesson, pulling a gun has consequences and legal ramifications, and he is lucky he wasn't shot. To bad they didn't get to experience a felony stop, they wouldn't be so tough with a half dozen guns pointed at them.


There could be a multitude of charges but I can't really say without all of the specfics. It could be anything from Disorderly Conduct to Agg. Assault to Deadly Conduct, to nothing. The point is, it is against the law to brandish a firearm with the intent to harm or alarm another person. Proving intent is the problem. It is not illegal to simply display a rifle in a public place as we used to see rifles hanging in gun racks all of the time. The point is, this was a worthless punk. He obviously had no value for anyone else as a normal person would have never considered pulling a gun for something so trivial. I'm just glad that it turned out alright. Its tough to not let something like this get under your skin, but I would just call the cops these days. Too many wacko's out there.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Since the thread is still going, I will ask this:

How many of you will re-consider approaching someone about loud music, having read all of this? :spineyes:


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I would have been ****** no doubt about the music, but my time is valuable and I wouldn’t waste it on some careless punk. The store has the right to press charges if they felt it was an issue.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

The only time I do anything about it is when I am at the river fishing with my girlfriend and daughter. Last year a guy was playing his boom box LOUD and was playing Buckcherry's "Crazy B**ch". That song is FULL of cussing.

"Hey 
You're a crazy [email protected]@@ch
But you [email protected]@@ so good, I'm on top of it
When I dream, I'm doing you all night
Scratches all down my back to keep me right on"

First issue was that they guy was drinking and was in his 20's with a bunch of his buddies that were drinking. Alcohol and confrontation are not a good mix.

Secondly, this was not a parking lot where I was only going to hear it for 30 seconds. This was going on for a long time.

So, I went over and POLITELY asked him to turn his music down because I had my 12 yr old daughter fishing with me.

They were cool and turned it down for a bit.. Then it went back up again. That was when I flagged down the park police and asked them to do something about it. There were lots of kids in the park that day and you could tell it was bothering some other folks.

The park police went over and spoke with them and then came over and told me if there were any more problems to call them and let them know.

The rest of the day was quiet and peaceful. The yahoos with the music left and I'm sure went somewhere else and disturbed other folks.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man, what is wrong with some of you people? You're all gonna sit here and say that if it was you in the situation and your 10 year old kid was sitting there listening to the profanity that I'm sure was blairing from this idiots radio you would have done nothing? or as one said "kept my head down / made sure not to make eye contact" The OP was doing the right thing by politely trying to rid the situation of a nuisance to everyone that was present, not just looking out for himself. Yes, he was fortunate that it did not escalate due to the fact that he was unarmed. If I had been parked next to ya I'd of shot him as soon as he pulled the gun. I'm sure you would have testified on my behalf.lol There's way too many people that dont mind putting up with the trash that walks amongst us. There's only a few that are willing to try and help clean up this place. Greenie to ya.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

live2fish247 said:


> Man, what is wrong with some of you people? You're all gonna sit here and say that if it was you in the situation and your 10 year old kid was sitting there listening to the profanity that I'm sure was blairing from this idiots radio you would have done nothing? or as one said "kept my head down / made sure not to make eye contact" The OP was doing the right thing by politely trying to rid the situation of a nuisance to everyone that was present, not just looking out for himself. Yes, he was fortunate that it did not escalate due to the fact that he was unarmed. If I had been parked next to ya I'd of shot him as soon as he pulled the gun. I'm sure you would have testified on my behalf.lol There's way too many people that dont mind putting up with the trash that walks amongst us. There's only a few that are willing to try and help clean up this place. Greenie to ya.


When is the last time you have watched TV or listened to the radio??? Heck, I learned to cuss at age 8 on the back of my school bus!

But, the OP didnt say the music was profane, just loud....

Its easy for folks to say on here that they would have blasted him away or beat him up.... but dont forget, there were two people in the vehicle, the OP was unarmed, and the OP approached the heathens, not the other way around..... The heathens could actually argue that they felt that THEY were in danger....

Not to mention it was in public and bystanders were everywhere.... not a good time to escalate a situation to the point of gunfire...

In the end, the OP did the right thing. He made a decision to approach. Assessed the situation, then restrained from further confrontation and contacted the authorities.

I dont think anybody is saying that they would let heathens walk all over them and control their lives, but its just 30 seconds of a loud radio!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I missed the part about the 10 year old kid and profanity.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

What really would've worked is if all the white guys in the store and in the parking lot all started dancing, throwing gang signs, turning their caps backwards, putting their pants low, and what not. The fools in the Avalanche would've felt so mocked, that they'd never have done it again.
They might've wanted to fight someone, but they'd have known how silly they were.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

warcat said:


> What really would've worked is if all the white guys in the store and in the parking lot all started dancing, throwing gang signs, turning their caps backwards, putting their pants low, and what not. The fools in the Avalanche would've felt so mocked, that they'd never have done it again.
> They might've wanted to fight someone, but they'd have known how silly they were.


Why you hatin' on the white folks?

By the way, I had an extensive custom stereo in my last truck. It was state of the art and very expensive., 100% handbuilt and could not just be ripped out and put in another vehicle... I was proud of what I accomplished by building it.... You could flip from deep bass rap to solid gold country.... rattling trash cans while going down the road.

The two best sounding songs in the truck were actually My Maria by Brooks and Dunn (unbelievable crisp bass) and Hotel California by The Eagles (great mix of highs and bass). Although, it was kinda hard to get those hot girls booties shakin' at college and tailgate parties to those two choices..... haha....

And my truck had a mild 3 inch lift kit, a DU Committee sticker, a dog kennel, and a skinny white kid driving it. You would have never guessed it had that kind of stereo system inside.

Stereos were just another one of my hobbies. Tahoes, hummers and avalanches on 26s with TVs everywhere arent always the culprits


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

warcat said:


> What really would've worked is if all the white guys in the store and in the parking lot all started dancing, throwing gang signs, turning their caps backwards, putting their pants low, and what not. The fools in the Avalanche would've felt so mocked, that they'd never have done it again.
> They might've wanted to fight someone, but they'd have known how silly they were.


I missed the part where the loud music players were black gangsters.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> (I would of minded my own bussiness.)
> 
> When are yall going to stop being a bunch of pu...ys and get back our America. Stand back and stick your friggen head in the sand and will lose what little *democracy* we have left in this country. I guess that if your neighbor was getting raped by a stranger you would have just minded you're on business also. You did the right thing JDM. Sounds like some people have no *patriot values* left in them any more. If this would have happened 25 years ago the whole store would have been on thier ars.


Uh.... wouldn't it be more _patriotic (and democratic)_ to leave the guy alone and let him blast his music. Inalieanable rights, pursuit of happiness, personal freedoms etc... All those details get in the way sometimes, huh?

:flag:


----------



## Mahibosa (Sep 27, 2009)

I heard it was a lowered Escalade with blacked out windows. Inside were two really large black dudes with low rider pants and two kinda dark guys dressed in muslim attire.The liscense plate read BLKPNTHR.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Mahibosa said:


> I heard it was a lowered Escalade with blacked out windows. Inside were two really large black dudes with low rider pants and two kinda dark guys dressed in muslim attire.The liscense plate read BLKPNTHR.


Uh, ok...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

JDM1967 said:


> Which is what I did, I asked (well at the beginning) then it escalated, but as he left that is when he stopped behind me and showed me the gun, I called the cops and left it there.
> But boy did it get my blood boiling to the point I thought my heart would explode


You did the right thing. Dont worry about the noise next time. Those idiots that play their stereos that loud might as well paint 'Please steal my stereo' on the side of their vehicles. Yeah, its annoying, but there are far worse things out there to deal with.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"100% handbuilt and could not just be ripped out and put in another vehicle"

LMFAO!!! I had 2 such systems "ripped out" and I'm sure they went into another vehicle.They had good taste, ADS and MB Quart didn't come cheap,lol. And it doesn't take a genius to do it. The 3rd time the guy was busted in the act, I say guy, it was 12 year old mexican punk who told the police he was taught how to do it since his brothers(older) could get in trouble doing it. They knew that our ****ed up system would do nothing to this little POS.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Dano wuz here,..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

DANO said:


> Dano wuz here,..


What did you see???


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I saw Dano.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> What did you see???


Just hadta ask dint ya,... :rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I'd have called Pokie. He's got serious Jedi skills and could have choked them out by staring at them. 

Who ya gonna call? Ghostbus... er, I mean... POKIE!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I gotta get me an avatar, cuz this one  makes me laugh evry time.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> I gotta get me an avatar, cuz this one  makes me laugh evry time.


I know, I laugh at it a lot too. It's a great one and one of my favorite Loonie Tunes characters.


----------

